# AMF Roadmaster



## kwoodyh (Jun 3, 2017)

Got this today for 20 bones.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 6, 2017)

How's this add to the AMF's Muscle look? Disregard the still installed track bars!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 6, 2017)

Also look away from the empty beer bottles on the ledge and other crap on the porch!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 6, 2017)

And check out those dropouts?


----------



## partsguy (Jun 6, 2017)

AMF was always an odd bike. That looks like a lot of fun! Long frame, 24" wheels, and dual stick shift!


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 6, 2017)

Even better those are 26" wheels! That's like turning up the volume to 11!


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Jun 7, 2017)

kwoodyh said:


> Also look away from the empty beer bottles on the ledge and other crap on the porch!



I only see carbohydrate packages for fueling the human body in order to work on more bikes - "crap" - i see only supplies necessary for the opperation of a facility in which bicycles are stored.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 7, 2017)

I like the way you think! You're going to go places kid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slothagese (Aug 21, 2018)

Any idea the model of this bike? I’ve found a western flyer 24” version I’m thinking of haggling for but I don’t know what it is but I like it!


----------

